# So what is Neocalvinism?



## FrozenChosen (Apr 6, 2004)

Just so you guys don't jump down on me, I used the search function and checked out www.monergism.net (thanks for linking to that Pastorway, I really find it helpful!) and I couldn't find anything on this &quot;neocalvinism&quot; subject.

I've been wondering what it is about and I find it strange that I can't really find a good definition of it. Maybe we can discuss it in-depth or something.


----------



## Harrie (Apr 7, 2004)

I thought Neocalvinism has its roots in Holland --&gt; Bavinck, Kuyper, Schilder

But what makes neocalvinism neocalvinism I don't know. 

[Edited on 4-7-2004 by Harrie]


----------

